# حصريا :- تصنيع شلر طارد مركزي من مصنع شركة يورك العالمية



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 فبراير 2009)

تصنيع شلر طارد مركزي من مصنع شركة يورك العالمية 

شاهد شكل الضاغط من الداخل ومراحل تركيبة 
شاهد شكل المكثف والمبخر من الداخل 
شاهد طريقة اختبار الشلر قبل التشغيل 

والمزيد والمزيد ... :85:

حوالي 100 صورة توضيحيه داخل ملف واحد
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
ثمن هذا الملف :- ان تصلي علي سيدنا محمد صلي الله علية وسلم 100 مرة 

حمل من هـــنا 

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد
مشرف هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء ملتقي المهندسين العرب 
:84:
​


----------



## سعيد الشايب (14 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على أله و صحبه و سلم


----------



## pora (15 فبراير 2009)

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد*


----------



## toty122 (16 فبراير 2009)

100 100 جزاك الله كل خير يا حمادة اخوك محمد عبد الوهاب


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 فبراير 2009)

toty122 قال:


> 100 100 جزاك الله كل خير يا حمادة اخوك محمد عبد الوهاب


 
حبيبي ازيك يا باش مهندس محمد وحشني والله ياريت تضفني علي المــيل في الملف الشخصي بتاعي 

واتمني ان يكون نال اعجابك


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 فبراير 2009)

اشكركم جميعا علي المرور ... وياريت اعرف اية اخبار التحميل شغال كويس ولا لا؟؟

هو الملف كبير شوية طبعا مليان صور

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 فبراير 2009)

اي سؤال انا ان شاء الله جاهز


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (17 فبراير 2009)

*جزيت الجنة*

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود يا بشمهندس محمد لكن الموقع سرعه التنزيل بتعته بطيئه وبياخذ وقت طويل جدا في التحميل


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (17 فبراير 2009)

كريم كمال محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود يا بشمهندس محمد لكن الموقع سرعه التنزيل بتعته بطيئه وبياخذ وقت طويل جدا في التحميل


 
اهلا وسهلا بيك مهندس كريم

اخي الكريم السرعه بطيئة لان الملف كبير حوالي 30 ميجا بيت 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ramadan2000 (18 فبراير 2009)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد عدد ما خطى القلم


----------



## محمدشيلر (18 فبراير 2009)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد


----------



## بى بى (18 فبراير 2009)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد ****** وعلى الى سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم **** وعلى الى سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد ********* وعلى الى سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنل ابراهيم **** وعلى الى سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العلمين انك حميد مجيد


----------



## م.محمد حسني بحر (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا باش مهندس محمد
اللهم صلي وبراك علي سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليك يا سيدي يا حبي يارسول الله


----------



## dod85 (19 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

لو سمحت ياباش مهندس الرابط مش شغال وياريت تحديث الرابط لانى محتاجة ضرورى جدا جزاك الله خيرا:56:


----------



## نور جابر (19 فبراير 2009)

صلي الله وسلم علي سيدنا محمدا وعلي اله وصحبه اجمعين والله يجمعك ويجمعا معهم في جنات الخلد 
وجزاك الله كل خير واعانك عليه


----------



## nasserf (20 فبراير 2009)

*ضروري جدا*

السلام عليكم 
لم اسنطع الحصول علي الملف من خلال الرابط


----------



## nasserf (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لم اسنطع الحصول علي الملف من خلال الرابط


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (20 فبراير 2009)

تم تجربة الملف والملف يعمل بشكل جيد 
برجاء المحاولة مرة اخري


----------



## م.مطيع علي (20 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعلك لبحر العلم شطا


----------



## karamhanfy (21 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

وبارك فيك وعلمك من عنده


----------



## السياب احمد (21 فبراير 2009)

صلي على من صاح من قبره الشريف( أمتي, أمتي) وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 
وبار الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## mohamed shmran (2 أغسطس 2009)

*الهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم*
اخي العزيز الرابط غير موجود


----------



## اديب اديب (2 أغسطس 2009)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> تصنيع شلر طارد مركزي من مصنع شركة يورك العالمية ​
> 
> شاهد شكل الضاغط من الداخل ومراحل تركيبة
> شاهد شكل المكثف والمبخر من الداخل
> ...


 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا نحمد


----------



## اديب اديب (2 أغسطس 2009)

الحمد لله لقد كسبت كثيرا لكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الملف لا يعمل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (2 أغسطس 2009)

اديب اديب قال:


> الحمد لله لقد كسبت كثيرا لكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الملف لا يعمل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

اخي الكريم الملف سليم وتمت التجربة برجـــــــاء التجربة مرة اخري 

وشكراً


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (2 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على أله و صحبه و سلم


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (2 أغسطس 2009)

برجاء رفعه على اى مكان اخر لان الملف لم استطيع تحميله


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (2 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس محمد 
بس للاسف فى مشكلة فى التحميل ممكن ترفع الملف على أى موقع أخر


----------



## صباحي أسامة صباحي (3 أغسطس 2009)

صلى الله عليك يا رسول الله في كل لمحة ونفس عدد ما وسعه علم الله


----------



## hashome (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااا
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (3 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة وسلم تسليما كثيرا 
مع التقدير ولكن للاسف الرابط لا يعمل 
مع التقدير


----------



## amrhawash (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ياهندسة
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وسلم عدد خلقة وزنة عرشة ورضا نفسة 
امييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين
م/ عمرو هواش


----------



## فرجاني السعيد (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## نادر مخزوم (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد هبيس (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*الرد*



م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> اشكركم جميعا علي المرور ... وياريت اعرف اية اخبار التحميل شغال كويس ولا لا؟؟
> 
> هو الملف كبير شوية طبعا مليان صور
> 
> ...


----------



## خفاجة (3 أكتوبر 2009)

​السلام عليكم
اللهم صلى على محمد اله وصحبه:56::56:


----------



## Badran Mohammed (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على المجهود
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه 
ولكن مع الاسف الملف لايعمل
ارجو رفعه مرة اخرى
مع التقدير


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 أكتوبر 2009)

تم تجربة الرابط وهو يعمل بشكل جيد 
ارجو محاولة التحميل مرة اخري 

وشكراً


----------



## ايمن حمزه (8 فبراير 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed mohamed (8 فبراير 2010)

بشمهندس محمد.
الرجاء افادتى فى موضوع شرعية زيارة المصنع.
أخوك مسلم مقيم بالدوحة ولي واحدة وزملاتي بالعمل يرددونني بالقيام بها.
ارجوا الرد لافادة جميع الاستشاريين والمقاوليين.


----------



## مهندالمهندس (13 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة وسلم تسليما كثيرا 
رجاءا" اعادة رفع الموضوع على رابط اخر نظرا" لاهميته 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا"


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (14 مايو 2010)

من فضلك الرابط لا يعمل ممكن رفعه من جديد


----------



## مهندالمهندس (15 مايو 2010)

*من فضلك الرابط لا يعمل ممكن رفعه من جديد *​


----------



## M.Ghareb (17 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عدد ما أحاط به علمك وخط به قلمك وأحصاه كتابك


----------



## عادل 1980 (17 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك


----------



## M.Ghareb (17 مايو 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد عدد ما أحاط به علمك وخط به قلمك وأحصاه كتابك
مشكور أخى الكريم 
ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## اسامة اشرى (17 مايو 2010)

thank you my dear for htis file and i want to feed back for this site from like this topic


----------



## م محمود مهران (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله 
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على المعلم المصطفي النبي الأمي عدد خلق الله و مداد كلمات الله و رضا نفس اللهو زنة عرش ربي و تسبيحات مخلوقات الله الي يوم الدين
و فرج اللهم عنا كروبنا وهمومنا و اشف مرضانا واغفر لنا ذنوبنا سبحانك أمرتنا في قولك:
ان الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي ، ياأيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على خير الأنام

تحياتي لك زميلنا الكريم المهندس محمد بارك الله لك:
معظم الاخوة بيستنجدوا و أنا منهم بان الرابط لا يعمل واستحالة التحميل ياريت تحمله كملفات مرفقة 
انا عارف وقتك ثمين لكن مثل هذا الفايل سمين ويحتاج ان يفكك ليهضم 
انا ممن ينتظرون وانت لست بخيلا و الحمد لله
وتقبلوا خالص حبي و تقديري لشخصكم و جهدكم و عطائكم الثري


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وأصحابه أجمعين 
شكراً جزيلاً على مجهودك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ahmed bary (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الـــــــــــــــــــــــرابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط لا يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## hamadalx (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> بسم الله
> اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على المعلم المصطفي النبي الأمي عدد خلق الله و مداد كلمات الله و رضا نفس اللهو زنة عرش ربي و تسبيحات مخلوقات الله الي يوم الدين
> و فرج اللهم عنا كروبنا وهمومنا و اشف مرضانا واغفر لنا ذنوبنا سبحانك أمرتنا في قولك:
> ان الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي ، ياأيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما
> ...


 
بارك الله في حضرتك أستاذى المهندس صبرى سعيد ... وجزاك الله كل خير مهندس محمد ولكن نفس المشكلة لم أستطع أن أحصل على الملف السمين الثمين كقول أستاذى ...


----------



## احمد الجميل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد


----------



## احمد الجميل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود يابشمهندس
الملف غير موجود على الموقع نرجو رفع الملف مرة ثانية


----------



## ابو زيد البغدادي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم كيف يمكن تحميل الملف


----------



## zaki5555 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررا


----------



## مستريورك (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس محمد
مشكور جداااااااااا 
وياريت ترفع الرابط مرة اخري


----------



## تامربهجت (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير
ولاكن الرابط لا يعمل
*


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
بارك الله فيك*
الرابط لا يعمل​


----------



## Atatri (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس محمد


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مفيش امل برضه الملف مش موجود
ياريت اعادة رفعه مره اخرى


----------



## jamal_ (2 مارس 2011)

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على نبينا محمد و على أله و صحبه و سلم تسليما كثيرا إلى يوم الدين


----------



## eng - mahmoud (2 مارس 2011)

الف شكر يا مشرفينا الكبير الباشمهندس محمد 
ولكن الرابط لايعمل برجاء رفعه على رابط اخر 
وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## waeool (2 مارس 2011)

عليه الصلاة والسلام


----------



## Atatri (3 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
و صلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين


----------



## goor20 (3 مارس 2011)

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد*


----------



## توكل محمد (3 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن مش عارف انزل الملف لأنخ بيظر لى أبلود وليس داونلود


----------



## مهندس امير العراقي (31 مارس 2011)

مشكوور ........ و بارك الله فيك


----------



## goor20 (31 مارس 2011)

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على أله و صحبه و سلم*


----------



## mechanic power (1 أبريل 2011)

عايز انزل الصور ومش عارف


----------



## ahmed fares ahmed (18 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رامي عبد الرحمن (19 مايو 2011)

ارجو من المهندس ان يشرح كيفية التنزيل لاني لا استطيع التحميل


----------



## ميططرون (19 مايو 2011)

اللهم صلى وسلم على اشرف الخلق سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد بن عدنان


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (20 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد*​
اتمنى من اخوانا المهندسين يعرفونا طريقة التحميل من الموقع 
او رفع الملف على اى موقع اخر مثل : mediafire or 4 sheared
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## توكل محمد (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو اسامة (2 يونيو 2011)

اخونا المشرف انت وضعت قنبله دسمه وتركتنا جزاك الله خير الموقع ليس فيه اي رابط للتحميل 
فقط ابلودد
ننتظر الرفع في اقرب فرصه


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (3 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد​
اتمنى من اخوانا المهندسين يعرفونا طريقة التحميل من الموقع 
او رفع الملف على اى موقع اخر مثل : mediafire or 4 sheared
وجزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## ahmed samy (3 يونيو 2011)

الهم صلى وبارك على محمد


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (3 يونيو 2011)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> تصنيع شلر طارد مركزي من مصنع شركة يورك العالمية
> 
> شاهد شكل الضاغط من الداخل ومراحل تركيبة
> شاهد شكل المكثف والمبخر من الداخل
> ...


----------



## elomda_5 (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## nofal (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لا يوجد به ايا ملف لتحميله ارجو رفع الملف مرة اخرى اذا تكرمتم وشكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (7 يونيو 2011)

*تصنيع شلر طارد مركزي من مصنع شركة يورك العالمية 

شاهد شكل الضاغط من الداخل ومراحل تركيبة 
شاهد شكل المكثف والمبخر من الداخل 
شاهد طريقة اختبار الشلر قبل التشغيل 

والمزيد والمزيد ... :85:

حوالي 100 صورة توضيحيه داخل ملف واحد
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
ثمن هذا الملف :- ان تصلي علي سيدنا محمد صلي الله علية وسلم 100 مرة 

حمل من هـــنا 

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد
مشرف هندسة التبريد وتكييف الهواء ملتقي المهندسين العرب 
:84:
​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد​
اتمنى من اخوانا المهندسين يعرفونا طريقة التحميل من الموقع 
او رفع الملف على اى موقع اخر مثل : mediafire or 4 sheared
وجزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## yosief soliman (7 يونيو 2011)

الرابط يااخى لا يعمل


----------



## وحيد الخلية (8 يونيو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا ....................... لكن الرابط لايعمل أرجو اعادة رفعة


----------



## kahd (17 أغسطس 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## ahmedbayomy (10 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## engstar88 (10 فبراير 2012)

اللهم صلى وسلم وزد وبارك علي حبيبك ورسولك محمد


----------



## engstar88 (10 فبراير 2012)

الرابط يا هندسة اثابكم الله


----------



## adiloman (10 فبراير 2012)

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
hاخي الرابط غير شغال
*


----------



## ktaha1 (10 فبراير 2012)

عليه افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (10 فبراير 2012)

حـــــــــاضر بس ارجع مصر ان اء الله وارفع الملف من اول وجديد ان شاء الله 

ان شاء الله اول يوم 20 من هذا الشهر 

تحياتي


----------



## عاطف 58 (11 فبراير 2012)

ترجع بحفظ الله وموفق ومقبول عملك بإذن الله مهندسنا الغالي .


----------



## nofal (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## hamadam (11 فبراير 2012)

صلى الله على عليه وسلم​


----------



## hamadam (11 فبراير 2012)

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد​


----------



## محمد_86 (11 فبراير 2012)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
توصل بسلامة الله سالم غانم محبة الله و أهل الله 
بالنسبة لمكتب اداء العمرة : آلو ترافل ايجيبت ، 1 ميدان التحرير 
ت 27960662 / 27962723
قسم السياحة الدينية اقل قيمة للرحلة 4700 جنيه مصري - طيران - 10 أيام


----------



## ASHRAF100 (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد البكة (12 فبراير 2012)

ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻼﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺷﺮﻑ ﺍﻷﻧﺒﻴﺎﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﺳﻠﻴﻦ، ﻭﺃﺷﻬﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻻ ﺇﻟﻪ ﺇﻻ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺣﺪﻩ ﻻ ﺷﺮﻳﻚ ﻟﻪ، ﻟﻪ ﺍﻷﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﻨﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻔﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻼ ،ﻓﺎﻻﻟﺘﺠﺎﺀ ﻟﻮﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﺣﺪ ﻓﻼ ﻣﻠﻚ ﻳﻼﺫ ﺑﻪ ﻭﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺭﺳﻞَ، ﻣﺎﻟﻲ ﺳﻮﻯ ﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﻭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻼ ﻓﻬﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﺠﻰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺪﺍﺋﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻠﻰ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻣﻞ ﺇﺫ ﻳﻌﻢ ﺍﻻﺑﺘﻼﺀ ،ﺍﺷﻬﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﻩ ﻭﺭﺳﻮﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭ ﺟﺒﻴﻨﻪ ،ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻢ ﻳﻤﻴﻨﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻨﻴﻔﻴﺔ ﻳﺪﻳﻨﻪ، ﻧﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﻭﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻋﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻭﺧﺬﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻃﻞ ﻭﺃﺑﻠﻰ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﻩ ﻭﺗﻤﻢ ﻣﻜﺎﺭﻡ ﺍﻷﺧﻼﻕ ﺑﺨﻼﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻴﺪﺓ ﻭﺃﻗﻮﺍﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻓﻜﺎﻥ ﻟﺒﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﻭﺭﻭﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﻴﺪﺓ، ﻫﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﻪ ﻭﺷﻔﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻀﻼﻟﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﻔﻰ ﻓﺼﻠﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺁﻟﻪ ﻭﺃﺻﺎﺣﺒﻪ ﻭﺃﺗﺒﺎﻋﻪ ﺃﻭﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻀﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﺀ. ﺃﺳﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺃﻭﻗﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﻴﻤﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺮﺍﺕ ﺗﺤﻴﺔ ﺻﺎﻓﻴﺔ ﻋﻄﺮﻩ ،ﺃﻋﻄﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻔﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻼ ﻭﺃﺻﻔﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺰﻻﻝ ﻭﺃﻋﺬﺏ، ﻳﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻄﻠﻌﺘﻬﻢ ﻳﻠﻮﺡ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻯ ﻭﺑﻴﻤﻦ ﺭﺅﻳﺘﻬﻢ ﻧﺰﻳﺪ ﺗﻴﻤﻨﺎ ﺑﻜﻢ ﺍﺗﺤﺪﺕ ﻫﺪﻯ ﻓﻠﻮ ﺣﻴﻴﺘﻜﻢ ﻗﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺇﺫ ﺃﻧﺘﻢ ﺃﻧﺎ، ﻧﻀﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻮﺟﻮﻩ ﻭﺿﺎﺣﺔ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺭﻳﺮ ﻧﻔﺎﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ ﻛﺄﻓﻮﺍﻩ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﺭﻳﺮ. ﺗﻐﻨﻴﻚ ﻃﻠﻌﺘﻬﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻧﺒﺾ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺟﻪ ﻳﺮﻭﻱ ﻓﺼﻴﺢ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻝ ﺃﺣﻴﺎﻧﺎ. ﻓﻲ ﻟﻴﻠﺔ ﻣﺰﺝ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻭﺭ ﻣﺴﺎﺋﻬﺎ ﺑﺼﺒﺎﺣﻬﺎ ﻭﺻﺒﺎﺣﻬﺎ ﺑﻤﺴﺎﺋﻬﺎ ﺯﻫﺮﺍﺀ ﻳﻌﺒﺚ ﻋﻘﺪﻫﺎ ﺑﻮﺷﺎﺣﻬﺎ ﺑﺘﺤﻴﺔ ﺍﻹﺳﻼﻡ ﺃﺣﻴّﻜﻢ ﺗﺤﻴﺔً ﺗﻌﻠﻮ ﻣﺤﻴﺎﻛﻢ ﻭﺗﻨﺘﻌﺶ ﺑﺮﻳﺎﻛﻢ ﻏﺮﺍﺀ ﻣﺤﺠﻠﺔ ً ﻃﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﻣﺒﺠﻠﺔ ً ﺗﺤﺮّﻙ ﺍﻟﻀﻤﻴﺮ ﻭﺗﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺴﻴﺮ ﻓﺎﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﻋﻠﻴﻜﻢ ﻭﺭﺣﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺑﺮﻛﺎﺗﻪ ...... ﺳﻼﻣﺎ ً ﻛﻌﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺽ ﻏﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﻃﻞ ِ ﺃﻟﺬّ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﻠﻴﻢ ِﻓﻲ ﻗﻠﺐ ﺟﺎﻫﻞ ﺃﻟﺬّ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻬﻴﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻔﻦ ﺳﺎﻫﺮ........ ﺣﻴﺎﻛﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﺑﻴﺎﻛﻢ ﻭﺟﻌﻞ ﺭﻳﺎﺽ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﻣﺜﻮﺍﻧﺎ ﻭﻣﺜﻮﺍﻛﻢ.... ترجع بالسلامة مهندسنا العزيز


----------

